# Is 6’5 really the ideal height for a man?



## ElloinmorninJ (Dec 19, 2021)

What do y’all think? I’ve heard this number being given before


----------



## Deleted member 14978 (Dec 19, 2021)

I would rather be 5'11-6'2 tbh


----------



## Sens (Dec 19, 2021)

No, ideal height is 6'0-6'3


----------



## xefo (Dec 19, 2021)

yes, retards above me


----------



## maneg1 (Dec 19, 2021)

I’d say above 6’4 is reaching too tall for universal appeal. I think guys who say that 6’3 or 6’4 is too tall are coping tho, girls love those heights


----------



## ElloinmorninJ (Dec 19, 2021)

maneg1 said:


> I’d say above 6’4 is reaching too tall for universal appeal. I think guys who say that 6’3 or 6’4 is too tall are coping tho, girls love those heights


But isnt 6’5 still super attractive to women


----------



## apocalypse (Dec 19, 2021)

Crowz said:


> I would rather be 5'11-6'2 tbh


No you wouldn't


----------



## maneg1 (Dec 19, 2021)

ElloinmorninJ said:


> But isnt 6’5 still super attractive to women


Sure most women would still find that attractive but I’d say it’s just outside of that “universal appeal” range. But if 6’0-6’4 is the ideal range, 6’5 is still better than 5’11 for example.


----------



## gamma (Dec 19, 2021)

6'6 / 6'7 is better 
After 6'8 is too much


----------



## Deleted member 14978 (Dec 19, 2021)

ElloinmorninJ said:


> But isnt 6’5 still super attractive to women


Girls aren't that bothered by height. It's mostly about the face


----------



## LooksDeficiency (Dec 19, 2021)

It's however tall Chad is


----------



## Deleted member 14978 (Dec 19, 2021)

gamma said:


> 6'6 / 6'7 is better
> After 6'8 is too much


bruh. I've seen 6'8 people in the club and they just stand out too much. In a bad way they just look like giants towering over people. You got more appeal at 5'11


----------



## ElloinmorninJ (Dec 19, 2021)

Crowz said:


> Girls aren't that bothered by height. It's mostly about the face


Height gives you a boost though. I have a 6’5 friend and he gets more girls than me, even though his face isn’t as good as mine


----------



## Deleted member 14978 (Dec 19, 2021)

apocalypse said:


> No you wouldn't


6'5 is too tall in the UK


----------



## Grindr God (Dec 19, 2021)

ElloinmorninJ said:


> What do y’all think? I’ve heard this number being given before


6'5 is ideal but it also depends on your frame if you're able to workout and be this massive, muscled up guy you'll appeal to a niche of women.

but, being one of those weird malnourished / skinny tall men is going to look very weird and you would rather be 5'10 - 6 ft~


----------



## gamma (Dec 19, 2021)

Crowz said:


> 6'5 is too tall in the UK


No way 
Not even in Italy is "too tall"


----------



## eix1 (Dec 19, 2021)

well its not about the height its all about the face


----------



## Deleted member 14978 (Dec 19, 2021)

gamma said:


> No way
> Not even in Italy is "too tall"


I recon I've only ever come across 5 people who are legit 6'5+.


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Dec 19, 2021)

*Indeed it is 100%, and I think it's also good cause I doubt humans will ever be above 6'5 on average.*


----------



## MadVisionary (Dec 19, 2021)

According to surveys it is 6´0-6´3


----------



## Cuervo (Dec 19, 2021)

MadVisionary said:


> According to surveys it is 6´0-6´3


I am from Chile and I agree, even if those are gigachad heights here


----------



## Ryan (Dec 19, 2021)

gamma said:


> No way
> Not even in Italy is "too tall"


giga cope nig ..u dont know how tall is 6 5..its litterly nba tier ..top 1percent


----------



## one job away (Dec 19, 2021)

Crowz said:


> bruh. I've seen 6'8 people in the club and they just stand out too much. In a bad way they just look like giants towering over people. You got more appeal at 5'11


If you are 6‘5 and high energy low inhib that’s good tho


----------



## Deleted member 16090 (Dec 19, 2021)

Cuervo said:


> I am from Chile and I agree, even if those are gigachad heights here


Por quién vas a votar amigo.


----------



## gamma (Dec 19, 2021)

Ryan said:


> giga cope nig ..u dont know how tall is 6 5..its litterly nba tier ..top 1percent


It's only 3 inches more than me 
I know some guys that are 6'5 and one 6'7


----------



## Ryan (Dec 19, 2021)

gamma said:


> It's only 3 inches more than me
> I know some guys that are 6'5 and one 6'7


maybe but u cant deny its top tier..even top 2 percent in nethardsland


----------



## gamma (Dec 19, 2021)

Ryan said:


> maybe but u cant deny its top tier..even top 2 percent in nethardsland
> View attachment 1448312


Yes it's top tier


----------



## TeenAscender (Dec 19, 2021)

ElloinmorninJ said:


> What do y’all think? I’ve heard this number being given before


yes, 6'0 - 6'3 are cucked heights because there will be white n black dudes who heightmog you with the same psl face


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Dec 19, 2021)

6'4 seems ideal


----------



## FinasterideAt17 (Dec 19, 2021)

there is NO limit to height, as long as frame is proportionate

Everyone else is coping


----------



## Blackpill3d (Dec 19, 2021)

180cm minimum to not be seen as a joke tbh.


----------



## .👽. (Dec 19, 2021)

there is no "ideal height". ideally you shoud be a bit taller than the girl you are dating that's the most important thing.

rest is your dick, face, style etc


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 19, 2021)

ElloinmorninJ said:


> What do y’all think? I’ve heard this number being given before


depends on country.

6'5 is ideal in tall netherlands.
but in midget countries like USA, I assume 6'5 would be to tall and 6'2 would than be ideal


----------



## ElloinmorninJ (Dec 19, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> depends on country.
> 
> 6'5 is ideal in tall netherlands.
> but in midget countries like USA, I assume 6'5 would be to tall and 6'2 would than be ideal


How is US midget country? Men here average 5’10, just 2 inches shorter than Nordics


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 19, 2021)

ElloinmorninJ said:


> How is US midget country? Men here average 5’10, just 2 inches shorter than Nordics


I was just joking. I didn't wanna dogg on asians again.
USA is slightly above average world wide with male heights.


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Dec 19, 2021)

yes. it's not the healthiest height nor the most comfortable but it is the most attractive to holes


----------



## Wakeup (Dec 19, 2021)

6'3 or 6'4 is ideal tbh


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Dec 19, 2021)

I have a cousin and a friend who’re both 6’8 and its the biggest halo irl being that tall


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Dec 19, 2021)

On average, women want a man an entire skull taller than them


A commonly cited study claims that women most prefer a man ~21 cm taller than them (the average man is only ~14 cm taller than the average woman). The average menton-to-top-of-head distance (skull height) is ~22-23 cm. I recently realized this correlation, which, to my knowledge, the original...




looksmax.org


----------



## Fart mic (Dec 20, 2021)

ElloinmorninJ said:


> Height gives you a boost though. I have a 6’5 friend and he gets more girls than me, even though his face isn’t as good as mine


post ur face


----------



## DaRealSixpence (Dec 20, 2021)

6'2-6'4 imo


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Dec 20, 2021)

even studies show the most optimal heigh is 5'9-5'11 for a male, 5'5 for a female
Taller or shorter than this cosidered less attractive


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Dec 20, 2021)

Jfl at the Coping manlets @volcelfatcel


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Dec 20, 2021)

DaRealSixpence said:


> 6'2-6'4 imo





Octillionaire3 said:


> 6’3 is ideal male height tbh


Maybe in 2002


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Dec 20, 2021)

PURE ARYAN GENETICS said:


> yes. it's not the healthiest height nor the most comfortable but it is the most attractive to holes


i wish.. i am 6'5 but its actually too tall, i feel awkward af + my frame is not that good
i would trade bodies with 5'9-5'10 guy who is well proportionated, like amnesia or stallone, its ideal for sex appeal @LooksOverAll


----------



## cmfanel (Dec 20, 2021)

major cope from everyone in here, the ideal height is the tallest possible as long as your frame grows in conjunction with your height


----------



## 6.5PSL (Dec 20, 2021)

6'2" - 6'3.5" is optimal


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Dec 20, 2021)

cmfanel said:


> major cope from everyone in here, the ideal height is the tallest possible as long as your frame grows in conjunction with your height


idk bro... lundgren is good framed 6'5 but got mogged by 5'9 stallone


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Dec 20, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> my frame is not that good


well that ain't your height's fault


----------



## vtribal (Dec 20, 2021)

Ideal is 6’2 to 6’3, gonna be the tallest/one of the tallest in the room at all times and can still have a normal life


----------



## user47283 (Dec 20, 2021)

ElloinmorninJ said:


> What do y’all think? I’ve heard this number being given before


yes


----------



## 6ft4 (Dec 20, 2021)

It is ideal because you are just about door height but don't have to duck your head under the door frame


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Dec 20, 2021)

Crowz said:


> I would rather be 5'11-6'2 tbh



You'd choose 5'11 over 6'5 just for the record? (No Chad face allowed)


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Dec 20, 2021)

6ft4 said:


> It is ideal because you are just about door height but don't have to duck your head under the door frame



If you could change your height to 6'2 would you?


----------



## 6ft4 (Dec 20, 2021)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> If you could change your height to 6'2 would you?


No, when I see a 6'2 guy that is better looking than me I can still cope with it because I am taller despite him being more appealing to women due to face, he doesn't mog me from every dimension


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Dec 20, 2021)

6ft4 said:


> No, when I see a 6'2 guy that is better looking than me I can still cope with it because I am taller despite him being more appealing to women due to face, he doesn't mog me from every dimension



Would you trade for 6'5 or 6'6?


----------



## 6ft4 (Dec 20, 2021)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Would you trade for 6'5 or 6'6?


I probably would, the reason being my offspring would have a bit more height if I reproduced with a short girl 

But I would rather the choice to take those extra inches in clavicle width


----------



## Deleted member 14978 (Dec 20, 2021)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> You'd choose 5'11 over 6'5 just for the record? (No Chad face allowed)


Yes. I'm introverted and being 6'5 would stand out too much


----------



## Deleted member 6427 (Dec 20, 2021)

Everyday i wish i were 6'4


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Dec 20, 2021)

Crowz said:


> Yes. I'm introverted and being 6'5 would stand out too much



I knew people who were introverts and tall and they can't handle the pressure.

You glaringly see them with their avoidant personality disorder.

Constant anxiety in the need to live up to expectations set by people around them. It's mad.


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Dec 20, 2021)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> I knew people who were introverts and tall and they can't handle the pressure.
> 
> You glaringly see them with their avoidant personality disorder.
> 
> Constant anxiety in the need to live up to expectations set by people around them. It's mad.



I wonder if 5'11 Chad feels the same burden?


----------



## RODEBLUR (Dec 20, 2021)

ElloinmorninJ said:


> What do y’all think? I’ve heard this number being given before


No it's 6'7''


----------



## Primordial (Dec 20, 2021)

I'm 6'0 and wish I was 6'3-6'4


----------

